# Fiat X250 3 litre reverse judder



## hogan

Re the above vehicle I have slowly developed a reverse judder over the last 12 months.
Am i right in thinking if the DMF gets to hot this will weaken it and cause a judder,also that Fiat have changed the friction material on the centre plate.
I am hoping to get it done while we are here in Gosport.
anyone know a good garage that could do the work.7.3m long 3M high 4500KG.
also any idea of cost ?


----------



## cabby

While you are in Gosport can I suggest you ask Southdown motorhomes for the best place to have this done, they are in Portsmouth. Anchorage Rd, Anchorage Park, Portsmouth PO3 5UH Also they may be able to get you in rather than be told the garage is busy.

Phone:023 9267 4820 

Let me know the quote as I think I may well need this soon myself, but I am further east round the coast.

good luck

cabby


----------



## hogan

Thanks Cabby I bought the van from them and found the service they provided to be well below my expectations. 
They have all their mechanical work on Fiats done by the local main Fiat dealer Adams Moreley. I have visited this place and never again.


----------



## cabby

Oh, many thanks for the update, will make note of that, good job I use Johns cross then. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## hogan

Is it me or is trying to get a rough estimate from Essanjays like getting blood out of a stone ?


----------



## cabby

What about that dealer in Chichester, what's his name. they are members on here. they could recommend a garage. Premier that's it.
01243 210030.

cabby


----------



## hblewett

There is a company called Kilbey in New Milton - not as far away from you as Essanjay, who do all the local horse boxes school minibuses, lorries from the quarry next door and all our (local) friends' motorhomes (and ours, of course!). Very reliable and rates as good as you'll get. Might be worth giving them a call


----------



## Lennyhb

Lancing Commercial not too far away, helpful family run company very reliable they do a lot of work on Motorhomes.

01903 753852


----------



## duxdeluxe

Is there a local BT commercial garage? They do all sorts


----------



## erneboy

Having had a 3 litre with the dreaded judder I wouldn't change anything unless your clutch is actually slipping. It's quite possible there will be no improvement.

You are right about the softer friction lining, though it didn't help mine. I had to replace due to slipping clutch but was much more careful with the new one as by then I had realised they are made of cheese, Alan.


----------



## cabby

We are now waiting to see who you choose and the price.

cabby


----------



## hogan

Still no reply from Essanjay so I will start ringing around. Have another 4 to 5 weeks here so I will take my time.


----------



## rayc

hogan said:


> Still no reply from Essanjay so I will start ringing around. Have another 4 to 5 weeks here so I will take my time.


If Poole is ok for you then I can recommend Williamsons. I have not had a clutch done but they serviced my brakes and I was very happy with their service. They are highly thought of in the local MCC group and most members use them once the vehicle is out of warranty. Essanjay used to take the vehicles to them for MOT until they moved to their new premises and installed their own MOT bay.
http://www.williamsonsrepairs.co.uk/page5.html


----------



## ob1

Hogan - I can't imagine why you are experiencing problems with a quote from Essanjay as they have a big following in the motorhome fraternity. They also have vast experience of the Fiat judder problems having had repaired scores of them to my certain knowledge. Are you using their old address by any chance?

Ron


----------



## erneboy

It may be worth mentioning that there is no cure for juddering 3 litres. Fiat don't acknowledge that there is a problem with that model.

I did have a clutch replaced under warranty in mine at 18,000 miles but not due to juddering, which it did, or to slipping which it was doing. It was replaced because they said the take up point was too high. Flannel in my view, to avoid admitting the judder problem. Still I was glad not to have to pay for it. Sold the van with 50,000 on it and the clutch was still fine, down to very careful use I think, Alan.


----------



## hogan

ob1 said:


> Hogan - I can't imagine why you are experiencing problems with a quote from Essanjay as they have a big following in the motorhome fraternity. They also have vast experience of the Fiat judder problems having had repaired scores of them to my certain knowledge. Are you using their old address by any chance?
> 
> Ron


Not any problems with address. I first contacted them via there web site. Then over a week ago I had a reply asking why I wanted the DMF and clutch changing and could I send them vin number and model etc. this I did and a week later no reply. So I am checking other garages. I reckon they don't want the work?


----------



## hogan

Latest update.
Rang Essanjays yesterday morning they looked for my e mail and said the reason they did not answer was that it was put in the wrong slot?
they will send me a estimate Monday afternoon. But all they seemed to be interested in was telling me that they are very busy and that this was the busiest time of the year. No e mail by Tuesday afternoon.

So thanks to hblewett (post above) I have booked in with Geoff Kilbey New Milton for April the 30th estimated at £1100 for clutch kit and DMF. With the promise that it will be done in one day as I am living in the camper.

I will report back when the job is done.


----------



## cabby

when you let us know, can you list the parts and labour separately please.

cabby


----------



## coppo

hogan said:


> Latest update.
> Rang Essanjays yesterday morning they looked for my e mail and said the reason they did not answer was that it was put in the wrong slot?
> they will send me a estimate Monday afternoon. But all they seemed to be interested in was telling me that they are very busy and that this was the busiest time of the year. No e mail by Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> So thanks to hblewett (post above) I have booked in with Geoff Kilbey New Milton for April the 30th estimated at £1100 for clutch kit and DMF. With the promise that it will be done in one day as I am living in the camper.
> 
> I will report back when the job is done.


Hope everything goes smoothly , especially with you living in it.

Paul.


----------



## Telbell

erneboy said:


> It may be worth mentioning that there is no cure for juddering 3 litres. Fiat don't acknowledge that there is a problem with that model.
> 
> I did have a clutch replaced under warranty in mine at 18,000 miles but not due to juddering, which it did, or to slipping which it was doing. It was replaced because they said the take up point was too high. Flannel in my view, to avoid admitting the judder problem. Still I was glad not to have to pay for it. Sold the van with 50,000 on it and the clutch was still fine, down to very careful use I think, Alan.


Of course don't want to tempt providence Alan , but 45000 on ours now and no juddering or slipping, but we do try and be careful & treat it gently-despite Spanish Picos and Provence Mountains!


----------



## hogan

As Promised The Update

Took motorhome to Geoff Kilby (thank you hblewett)
Left it with them at 08.45 all done by 5pm
Labour £350 plus vat

Parts £621.49 plus vat
Parts replaced were DMF and bolts, Clutch center plate and cover, slave cyl/release bearing.

When i looked at the parts the cover and plate were like new but the DMF was bu'@er£ed.

I have since reversed up hill on wet grass with no judder 
   

Spoke to the owner and his wife in the evening it seems a very well run, nice non rip off family run garage that I can highly recommend.

I have no connection with this garage or its employees .

So from now on the clutch will be treated like its made of cheese.


----------



## Telbell

Thanks for the update.

AS a matter of interest did the repairer make any comment about any known previous history of this sort with this model, bearing in mind Alan's post earlier?


----------



## teemyob

erneboy said:


> Having had a 3 litre with the dreaded judder I wouldn't change anything unless your clutch is actually slipping. It's quite possible there will be no improvement.
> 
> You are right about the softer friction lining, though it didn't help mine. I had to replace due to slipping clutch but was much more careful with the new one as by then I had realised they are made of cheese, Alan.


Did you ever complain to Frankia about this Alan?>


----------



## hogan

Telbell said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> AS a matter of interest did the repairer make any comment about any known previous history of this sort with this model, bearing in mind Alan's post earlier?


The only comments made were about DMF in general these comments are not printable on this forum.They are changing about 1 a week and nearly always finding that the clutch plate is in good condition.

He did say that the worse ones are on the Transit as these tend to fail with the center hub jammed into a position that they cant get at the bolts,so they have to use a angle grinder to cut out the hub before removal.
But there is a solid flywheel mod for these and smaller fiats.Those of us with a 3 L have to live with the DMF.


----------



## javea

Hi Hogan

Leaving Javea tomorrow to go back to UK with some trepidation about clutch problems.  keeping my fingers crossed that I get back without any difficulties and intending to treat the clutch very gently!

Mike


----------



## erneboy

> Did you ever complain to Frankia about this Alan?


Given their total lack of interest concerning the problems with the Frankia part of the van it didn't seem worth bothering Trev, Alan.


----------

